# Circuito con 555 y amplificadores operacionales.



## diegoadrada (Ene 24, 2009)

Saludos, quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes conoce de algúna aplicación en la que pueda usar el 555 y amplificador operacionales, he buscado por aqui en el foro y en libros y no veo mucha información, agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## sangreaztk (Ene 24, 2009)

Si es un circuito nomás por que si, sin ninguna utilidad que le quieras dar, que sea 'demostrativo'. Pss puedes armar un filtro activo con los OpAmps y le inyectas una señal cuadrada con el 555 a diferentes frecuencias, para que observes como atenúa las señales a determinadas frecuencias.
Buena Vibra!


----------



## diegoadrada (Ene 24, 2009)

Si, es solo demostrativo, pues debo hacer la simulación y sustentarla pero en si, es un ejemplo sencillo, agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## jorger (Ene 25, 2009)

Con el 555:
-oscilador monoestable y astable.
-temporizador.
-generador de audiofrecuencia.
Con el op amp:
-circuito *muy* sensible a la luz
-Balanza.(se usan 2).
PD:alguno de estos circuitos los he sacado de un libro de tecnologia (como el de la balanza)

Unsaludo


----------



## diegoadrada (Ene 25, 2009)

jorge-mak dijo:
			
		

> Con el 555:
> -oscilador monoestable y astable.
> -temporizador.
> -generador de audiofrecuencia.
> ...



Pero alguno de estos circuitos involucran los dos a la vez? es que cada uno por aparte, conozco varios, pero tengo muy poca información es de algun circuito que se diseñe usando op amp y 555 a la vez, saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 25, 2009)

Hola.
Tal vez, esto te ayude en algo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## diegoadrada (Ene 25, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Tal vez, esto te ayude en algo.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Saludos, depronto tienes la fuente de este circuito,o de que libro lo sacaste, para saber de donde sale cada cosa, me sería de gran ayuda para aprender como se hace.

Sigo escuchando opciones, les agradezco mucho.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 25, 2009)

Hola.

Ese tema está en este libro "Engineer's Mini-Notebook - 555 Timer IC Circuits", pero no hay más información, sólo hay lo que he publicado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## diegoadrada (Ene 26, 2009)

Ah bueno, buscaré ahi para ver que más encuentro, gracias.


----------



## aidf82 (Feb 2, 2009)

amigo diegoandrada una aplicacion del NE555, que yo utilize es la de diseñar un driver o variador de velocidad de un motor de CD que se alimenta con 90V de CD es un motor ciertamente grande, algunas caracteristicas del diseño son las de variar el ciclo de trabajo de hasta un 45%  a una frecuencia de oscilacion de 400hz, el 555 lo utilize como un modulador de ancho de pulsos (PWM)  para esto se utilizaron dos 555 uno en configuracion astable y otro monoestable la salida de este conjunto de integrados se utiliza para disparar un IGBT de potencia para alimentar al motor, es un diseño divertido y muy facil de hacer por eso reitero que el NE555 es una maravilla, aqui en españa anteriormente se utilizaba este tipo de drivers para contriolar la velocidad del metro, como te vi muy interesado en el tema del 555 te voy a preparar las notas  del diseño para que las cheques y diseñes el tuyo y las publico en este gran foro de electronicos, aficionados y gente intersada en estos temas, de Opams tambien hay aplicaciones muy interesantes una que utilizo muy frecuente es la de un probador de diodos convencionales y zeners 
bueno en un rato mas publico la información.


----------



## the lord (Feb 2, 2009)

Como puedo armar un circuito con opamps para medir la temperatura con el lm35 y que me lo demuestre visulmente por medio de rangos 
Alta tem------>led rojo y ventilador ()con rectificador 
media--------->led amarillo
baja ---------------->led verde 
gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 2, 2009)

Hola.
Aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/circuito-comparador-voltaje-lm324-17726/#post127389
hay un circuito que te puede servir de base de inicio.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## aidf82 (Feb 2, 2009)

la forma de realizar tu circuito utilizando opams es utilizando al opam como un  comparador de voltaje el opam tiene "tres terminales" ( tiene mas pero para este caso y en muchos otros suelen  solo utilizarse estas)  de entrada  son dos,  una  (+) y otra (-) que se llaman no inversora e inversora respectivamente y una salida, si a la entrada (+) que es la no inversora le induces un voltaje mayor a la de la entarada (-) inversora, en la terminal de salida vas a ver +vcc que es el voltaje de polarizacion que es lo mismo que el voltaje con que alimentas al opam entonces si el opam lo alimentaste con 15V en la salida vas a ver 15V (en la practica son alrededor de 14 o 14.5V) bueno y caso contrario sucede si en la entrada (-) que es la inversora le induces un voltaje mayor a la entrada (+)no inversora, en el pin de salida vas a obtener -Vcc o sea -15V. si alimentaste al opam con ese voltaje, por lo tanto utilizando este principio y conociendo que el sensor lm35 nos proporsiona si no mal recuerdo 10mv por grado centigrado (hay que checar el dato en la hoja  del fabricante) entonces tu tienes que jugar con un arreglo de resistencias  (que son los divisores de voltaje ) que le vas a meter a la terminal (+) del opam para que en la salida te de un voltaje necesario para alimentar tus leds asi por ejemplo si tu lm35 lo conectas y el multimetro te marca 0.26V eso quiere decir que estas a una temperatura de 26 grados C° entonces tu puedes  haer tres rangos de voltajes diferentes por ejemplo de 0.2 a 0.23V( es decir de 20 a 23 C°) haces un arreglo de resistencias y lo mandas al opam y conectas el led el otro arreglo lo haces con un rango de voltaje de  0.23 a 0.35V que es de 23 a 35C° y haces otro arreglo de resistencias y asi sucesivamente lo haces, esto es un ejemplo acuerdate de checar el dato de cuantos mv por grado centigrado te da el sensor lm35 y no te preocupes por las altas temperaturas ya que con el cautin las logras bueno espero haberte ayudado y  para cualquier situacion escribe en el foro saludos .........


----------



## the lord (Feb 2, 2009)

ya tengo lo que me dices, ahora como puedo hacer que cuando prenda un led se apagen los otros dos, ademas como conectar el relevador al ventilador


----------



## sangreaztk (Feb 2, 2009)

Para hacer que prenda un led y los otros se apaguen, usa los OpAmps en configuración como 'comparador de ventana', pero creo necesitaras negar las salidas, investiga en internet.

Para el relevador, vas usar de los cuadraditos con 5 pines?¿ como el de la imagen:







la disposicion de los pines es la sig, (la cara es del lado de los pines)


```
01          NO
    ----------
   | o      o |
CM |  o       |
   | o      o |
    ----------
02          NC
```

Donde:
01 y 02 son los pines de la bobina.
CM es el común del interruptor
NO es el NormalOpen (normalmente abierto) del interruptor
NC es el NormalClosed (normalmente cerrado) del Interruptor

Buena Vibra!


----------



## rafaek (Nov 13, 2009)

mira aqui esta mi correo 
[I]No se ponen los mails personales[/I] @hotmail.com

ese proyecto yo lo hce pero con un termopar pero lo puedes usar con el lm35 solo hayq ue calcular la entrega de mV que tiene el lm35 desde el correeo te ayudo ok 

igual le puees agregar un relevador ara que trabajes con motores jejejje 

bueno para los que esten mas interesados aqui esta mi practica y ahi viene el archivo en livewire


----------



## roggers (Nov 13, 2009)

yo utilizo AOP y 555 para controlar dispocitivos de potencia con un comparador creo un sincronismo desde la red y comando el pin 4 del 555 configurado en astable para activar un transistor y comandar un scr

eso se llama control de potencia 
si lo quieres ver te puedo mandar una foto desde el cuaderno 
por que ahora me voy de viaje y no vuelvo en unos dias
salu-2

como aporte el aop tiene un sin fin de usos, restador de voltages ,mesclador de señales, inversor de señales, comparador de estados logicos, filtros activo: pasa bajo, pasa alto, pasa banda, muchos mas
y el 555 los dijieron mas arriba


----------



## mcarlos (Dic 29, 2009)

Hola me gustaría saber si alguien me puede ayudar con un link donde me salga mucha información teórica sobre los circuitos astables, monoastables y biastables con amplificadores operacionales sin usar el 555


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 29, 2009)

Hola.

Mira aquó: http://www.ielcabanyal.org/institut.../docs/ecc1/eg/EL_AMPLIFICADOR_OPERACIONAL.pdf

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pitidos (Feb 18, 2010)

aidf82 dijo:


> amigo diegoandrada una aplicacion del NE555, que yo utilize es la de diseñar un driver o variador de velocidad de un motor de CD que se alimenta con 90V de CD es un motor ciertamente grande, algunas caracteristicas del diseño son las de variar el ciclo de trabajo de hasta un 45%  a una frecuencia de oscilacion de 400hz, el 555 lo utilize como un modulador de ancho de pulsos (PWM)  para esto se utilizaron dos 555 uno en configuracion astable y otro monoestable la salida de este conjunto de integrados se utiliza para disparar un IGBT de potencia para alimentar al motor, es un diseño divertido y muy facil de hacer por eso reitero que el NE555 es una maravilla, aqui en españa anteriormente se utilizaba este tipo de drivers para contriolar la velocidad del metro, como te vi muy interesado en el tema del 555 te voy a preparar las notas  del diseño para que las cheques y diseñes el tuyo y las publico en este gran foro de electronicos, aficionados y gente intersada en estos temas, de Opams tambien hay aplicaciones muy interesantes una que utilizo muy frecuente es la de un probador de diodos convencionales y zeners
> bueno en un rato mas publico la información.



Hola, me gustaría que me pasaras los circuitos de control de IGBT con 555. Mi email es https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/concepto-espiritu-foro-28899/

Gracias, un saludo.

Hola, me gustaría que me pasaras el circuto de control de disparo para un IGBT con el 555, mi email es https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/concepto-espiritu-foro-28899/

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 18, 2010)

diegoadrada dijo:


> Saludos, quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes conoce de algúna aplicación en la *que pueda usar el 555 y amplificador operacionales*, *he buscado por aqui en el foro y en libros y no veo mucha información,* agradezco su ayuda.


 
salute anda al oculista para una revision o al medico de artrosis para revisar  los dedos....


----------

